
Ask HN: Where is the dev scene is in Denmark? - Kluny
I just moved to Denmark from Victoria, Canada, and I will be here for one year on a working holiday visa. I have a remote internship with Automattic for the next four months, and I&#x27;d like to take this opportunity to seek out some other Danish coders and developers, and find my tribe here. Can anyone recommend some good forums&#x2F;mailing lists&#x2F;facebook groups&#x2F;meetups?<p>I&#x27;m in Sønderborg, not really close to Copenhagen at all, but I have a car to borrow and time to travel a bit.<p>Thanks! Shannon
======
zubairq
The dev scene in Denmark is HUGE. All the groups are here:
[https://www.meetup.com/](https://www.meetup.com/)

~~~
Kluny
Awesome, thanks so much!

------
zubairq
[https://www.meetup.com/find/tech/](https://www.meetup.com/find/tech/)

